# Insulin use off cycle



## chrisr116 (May 22, 2013)

Any of you guys using insulin off cycle, or are ya'll just running it along side a cycle?  Just curious, as I ran humulin r last cycle, but wondering if I can use maybe 10iu 2x a week corresponding with my large muscle group workouts, such as back and legs.  Nothing too crazy.  

I plan on staying off cycle and on trt for about 6 months this time.  I have the bottle in the fridge, and it doesn't expire until 10/2014.  I saw it this morning sitting there, and got me to thinking...


----------



## dudcki27 (May 22, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Any of you guys using insulin off cycle, or are ya'll just running it along side a cycle?  Just curious, as I ran humulin r last cycle, but wondering if I can use maybe 10iu 2x a week corresponding with my large muscle group workouts, such as back and legs.  Nothing too crazy.
> 
> I plan on staying off cycle and on trt for about 6 months this time.  I have the bottle in the fridge, and it doesn't expire until 10/2014.  I saw it this morning sitting there, and got me to thinking...



After opening you should discard after 6 weeks. I'd wait unit you go back on cycle and maybe start gh a couple of months before you use it again and you'll really grow from the slin.


----------



## Big-John (May 22, 2013)

Its seems like this guy runs it only off cycle and says he has had good results.

Insulin, on off cycle opinions


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 23, 2013)

I like it off cycle.. But only 5iu after first meal before workout . I've used it afte r it sat in my fishing cabin all winter in refer so I could be swole and row the boat and it still worked . I'm not so sure it expires or just Lilly filling their pockets with cash. ?


----------



## dudcki27 (May 23, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I like it off cycle.. But only 5iu after first meal before workout . I've used it afte r it sat in my fishing cabin all winter in refer so I could be swole and row the boat and it still worked . I'm not so sure it expires or just Lilly filling their pockets with cash. ?



If insulin wasn't so cheap I'd probably use it longer than six weeks.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 23, 2013)

The humulin r wasnt but like $20  I priced humolog at costco and it was over $100.  They told me to check sams or walmart cause it was cheaper.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 24, 2013)

Chris r doesn't need script but log does . Log online is 60$ I got r at walmart for 17$.at least thats here in northwest .


----------



## dudcki27 (May 24, 2013)

I got a place where I can get 3mlx5 vials for like $76. Its cool cause you definitely won't waste any with the smaller vials


----------



## chrisr116 (May 24, 2013)

I priced humulog at sam's club yesterday, about $150.  Dudcki, is that humulog or humulin r your getting?  I would much rather use humulog on my next cycle.


----------



## dudcki27 (May 24, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I priced humulog at sam's club yesterday, about $150.  Dudcki, is that humulog or humulin r your getting?  I would much rather use humulog on my next cycle.



Humalin r is what I've got but I can get the humalog as well. I think I gave you that website a while ago.


----------



## nothuman (May 24, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> *After opening you should discard after 6 weeks.* I'd wait unit you go back on cycle and maybe start gh a couple of months before you use it again and you'll really grow from the slin.



???????????????


----------



## dudcki27 (May 24, 2013)

MoneyShot said:


> ???????????????



Did you actually read the little paper or online about the product?


----------



## dudcki27 (May 24, 2013)

This one says four weeks but another I read before said 6 weeks. 

Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 is indicated as an adjunct to diet and exercise to improve glycemic control in adults and children with type 1 and type 2 diabetes mellitus.Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 may be administered intravenously under proper medical supervision in a clinical setting for glycemic control (see*DOSAGE AND ADMINISTRATION*and*Storage).

DOSAGE AND ADMINISTRATION

Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100, when used subcutaneously, is usually given three or more times daily before meals. The dosage and timing of Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 should be individualized and determined, based on the physician's advice, in accordance with the needs of the patient. Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 may also be used in combination with oral antihyperglycemic agents or longer-acting insulin products to suit the needs of the individual patients with*diabetes. The injection of Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 should be followed by a meal within approximately 30 minutes of administration.The average range of total daily insulin requirement for*maintenance therapy*in insulin-treated patients without severe*insulin resistance*lies between 0.5 and 1 unit/kg/day. However, in*prepubertal*children it usually varies from 0.7 to 1 unit/kg/day, but can be much lower during the period of partial remission. In situations of insulin*resistance, e.g. during*puberty*or due to*obesity, the daily insulin requirement may be substantially higher. Initial dosages for patients with diabetes are often lower, e.g., 0.2 to 0.4 units/kg/day.Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 may be administered by*subcutaneousinjection in the*abdominal*wall, the*thigh, the*gluteal*region or in the upper arm. Subcutaneous injection into the abdominal wall ensures a faster*absorption*than from other injection sites. Injection into a lifted skin fold minimizes the risk of*intramuscularinjection. Injection sites should be rotated within the sameregion. As with all insulin, the duration of action will vary according to the dose, injection site, blood flow, temperature, and level of physical activity.Intravenous administration of Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 is possible under medical supervision with close monitoring of*blood glucose*and potassium levels to avoid*hypoglycemia*and*hypokalemia.For intravenous use, Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 should be used at concentrations from 0.1 unit/mL to 1 unit/mL in infusion systems with the infusion fluids 0.9% sodium chloride using polyvinyl chloride infusion bags.Parenteral*drug products should be inspected visually for particulate matter and discoloration prior to administration, whenever solution and container permit. Never use Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 if it has become viscous (thickened) or cloudy; use it only if it is clear and colorless.*Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 should not be used after the printed expiration date.

Mixing of Insulins

Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 should only be mixed as directed by the physicianHumulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 is short-acting and is often used in combination with intermediate- or long-acting insulins.The order of mixing and brand or model of*syringe*should be specified by the physician. A U-100 insulin syringe should always be used. Failure to use the correct syringe can lead to dosage errors.In general, when an intermediate-acting insulin (e.g., NPH insulin isophane suspension) is mixed with short-acting soluble insulin (e.g., regular), the short-acting insulin should be drawn into the syringe first.

Storage

Not in-use (unopened):*Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 vials not in-use should be stored in a refrigerator (2° to 8°C [36° to 46°F]), but not in the freezer.In-use (opened):*The Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 vial currently in-use can be kept unrefrigerated as long as it is kept as cool as possible [below 30°C (86°F)] away from heat and light. In-use vials must be used within 31 days or be discarded, even if they still contain Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100.Admixture:*Infusion bags prepared with Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 as indicated under*DOSAGE AND ADMINISTRATION*are stable when stored in a refrigerator (2° to 8°C [36° to 46°F]) for 48 hours and then may be used at room temperature for up to an additional 48 hours.Do not use Humulin R (insulin (human recombinant)) U-100 after the expiration date stamped on the label or if it has been frozen.


----------



## nothuman (May 24, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Did you actually read the little paper or online about the product?



It still works after 6 weeks no matter what the little instruction booklet says. They are just trying to be conservative in the directions.


----------



## dudcki27 (May 24, 2013)

MoneyShot said:


> It still works after 6 weeks no matter what the little instruction booklet says. They are just trying to be conservative in the directions.



It may still work but its to cheap to let the potency drop. If it was $150 a vial I'd keep it but for $25 I'll toss it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 25, 2013)

Send me web too homeys .thanks ib


----------



## joshck (Aug 15, 2013)

Where u all getting humalog for $60.....someone please pm me


----------

